# New facility for the Royal Canadian Dragoons



## OceanBonfire (15 Jan 2019)

> January 15, 2019 – Petawawa, Ontario – National Defence / Canadian Armed Forces
> 
> In support of Canada’s defence policy, Strong, Secure, Engaged, the Government of Canada is providing modern, green and functional infrastructure in which our military personnel can work and train.
> 
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/CanadianForces/posts/2462589157301605

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/news/2019/01/government-of-canada-launches-pilot-project-to-construct-new-facility-for-the-royal-canadian-dragoons.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jan 2021)

I hope they make the bay doors in the tank hanger big enough for a tank this time🙄


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Jan 2021)

In a somewhat related vein, I thought that this video was awesome.

Canadian Forces - Armoured Soldiers​


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Jan 2021)

Fishbone Jones said:


> I hope they make the bay doors in the tank hanger big enough for a tank this time🙄


To be honest any hanger door is wide enough for a tank as long as you're willing to scratch some paint...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jan 2021)

PuckChaser said:


> To be honest any hanger door is wide enough for a tank as long as you're willing to scratch some paint...


They would've done more than scratch the paint with the last one 😉


----------



## blacktriangle (6 Jan 2021)

Fishbone Jones said:


> I hope they make the bay doors in the tank hanger big enough for a tank this time🙄


PCL tends to oversee good work...fingers crossed!


----------



## MilEME09 (7 Jan 2021)

reveng said:


> PCL tends to oversee good work...fingers crossed!


Oh like the addition to the weapons school in borden that had to get torn down after the CSM did a tour during construction and told them the bay doors couldn't fit a leopard 2, even though that was the specs required. Luckily they only had it framed at that point.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Jan 2021)

MilEME09 said:


> Oh like the addition to the weapons school in borden that had to get torn down after the CSM did a tour during construction and told them the bay doors couldn't fit a leopard 2, even though that was the specs required. Luckily they only had it framed at that point.


AFAIK, design (based on the specified requirements) usually falls to consultants, and not the general contractor. But yes, that shouldn't happen and should have been picked up on well in advance. Or so you'd think, anyways.


----------

